# MY PUPPY ON National TV TONIGHT



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

A puppy from one of our breedings will be appearing on a national tv show tonight. The show is on RFD-TV which is DISH Channel 231 and Direct TV channel 345, as well as cable stations throughout the country at 7 pm Central time. The show is called LOYALL live.

This is a puppy from a black breeding of Yessy and Blackjack in November 2009. "Cleo" was purchased for a Search and Rescue Dog by a handler in Minnesota.

RFD-Tv will be tracking her progress this year and they have flown Cleo and her handler down to Nashville Tennessee for a Live broadcast on the show tonight.

We are proud of her accomplishments thus far and hope you'll get a chance to see her tonight. 

Cleo is on the right in the photo.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have Dish but we dont have that channel.=(THose pups are cuties though!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I will see if I can find it online later, after it's been broadcasted, because i have verizon, and don't see that particular program on!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Cleo did awesome on the show. If you missed it tonight it will rebroadcast at 10:00 am tomorrow morning (16th)


----------

